
Homelessness Solved, You’re Welcome - pldpld
https://medium.com/@citycyclops/homelessness-solved-you-re-welcome-efd11fc64960#.wddlt1r4a
======
alttab
I wonder if the algorithm to differentiate CEOs and VCs was novel. Well done!

